#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  Wayne, Jock, and Doc Fish Thailand

## Wayne Kerr

By some rare stroke of good luck I managed to swing a few days leave last week just as a few old mates were flying into Thailand on the good old business trip to Thailand thing. Our plan was to check out a fishing charter somewhere down the east coast and spend a few days drinking beer and chasing tuna. I anticipated that things would get a bit messy along the way, but forgot about how much fun can be packed into a 3 or 4 day trip to Thailand. *WARNING: pictures and video contained herein may cause depression should you be living outside Thailand .*

----------


## Wayne Kerr

As the day the chaps arrived was my first day off for months I just felt like taking it easy at home, eating some good food, and maybe slipping in a massage in the afternoon. By midday I felt like Id been on leave for a week  :Smile: .


^ The local fresh food market in the Huay Kwang area of Bangkok


^ A spot of Mrs. Kerrs chilli and pepper crab  click here (Wayne Kerrs Chilli Crab) for instructions on how to knock this up yourself


^ We bunged the shrimp on Mrs. Kerrs little bbq she knocked off from the local somtam lady a few years back


^ We went in for the big freshwater suckers  a few hoi waan thrown in amongst them too 


^ Lovely looking critters


^ All washed down with some lovely local beer and a bottle of OP Bundaberg Rum  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Anyway one of the chaps was a Thai Virgin so after lunch we had an important task before us. I told him that Id organised for him to stay in one of the big hotels along Ratchadaphisek Rd for the evening and wanted him to have a look beforehand to make sure he was happy with it and stuff. I think he realised that he was in some sort of big bloody knocking shop when he saw the big round bed like they have in the porno flicks. Either way I think he worked out what he was in for when the room service arrived  :Smile: .


^ Lovely hotel room along Ratchadaphisek Rd in Bangkok


^ The rooms have got a pretty nice spa in them too


^ I will say no more  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Anyway after the massage Mrs. Kerr suggested that I do the right thing and show the lads around the lower Sukhumvit Rd area ... bless her soul. I thought a heavy drinking session in Nana Plaza would be a good start  but unfortunately the lads couldnt keep up. The photos and videos show some very pissed fellows in places like Angelwitch and Big Dog bar. How I managed to drive the camera at that stage of the night is beyond me.


^ This bloke passed out on me in Anglewitch in Nana Plaza  how one could pass out in there is beyond me as the shows are quite titillating. He managed to get himself downstairs later on but wasnt well as you can see from the video below. This bloke is known as Jock ... hopefully he won't be too embarrassed to show his face in here  :Smile: .

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ This bloke did a little better in that he managed to pass out in the arms of the lovely "Om" in the Big Dog bar. He's known as Dr. Jones, a young doctor bloke who's pretty in tune with all the recent advancements in the treatment of erectile dysfunction. Don't think anything could have helped him at this stage though - the video is a cracker  :Smile: .

----------


## Gerbil

> ^ This bloke passed out on me in Anglewitch in Nana Plaza  how one could pass out in there is beyond me as the shows are quite titillating. He managed to get himself downstairs later on but wasnt well as you can see from the video below. This bloke is known as Jock ... hopefully he won't be too embarrassed to show his face in here .


Has he pissed himself?  :bunny3:

----------


## astasinim

Ahh the old "Thai Virgin" excuse. I try to use that one at least once a trip. :Razz:

----------


## dirtydog

So, there's you, at least 2 of your mates in that room, and then this young lady turns up, got to be a bit more to add to that part of the evening  :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

> So, there's you, at least 2 of your mates in that room, and then this young lady turns up, got to be a bit more to add to that part of the evening


 
I assume she must have been a 3 holer and they got a discount rate.  :bunny3:

----------


## gos

Thanks for the initial warning but depression has started to sink in I now find myself looking at flight prices and times

----------


## kingwilly

erm, i was gonna green ya for an awesome fishing thread, but, um, i gotta a feelign that you guys didnt make it fshing....  :Sad:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> So, there's you, at least 2 of your mates in that room, and then this young lady turns up, got to be a bit more to add to that part of the evening


I'm sure it'll all come back to me sooner or later  :Smile: .




> erm, i was gonna green ya for an awesome fishing thread, but, um, i gotta a feelign that you guys didnt make it fshing....


The fishing bit is coming mate ... not awesome but fishing nonetheless  :Smile: .

----------


## Jock Itch

Well, I can vouch that my jocks were bone dry in that shot ! :Smile: 

A big night to kick off a great trip !. Myself + Dr Jones had a shocking overnight fly in with 3 bleary eyed hours in Singapore. All up I think we notched up about 2 hours sleep and landed BKK 8am, met by Wayne.
I think 1st beer Chang was picked up at the airport for the car ride to chateau Kerr.

I thought we did reasonably well to last the drinking session all day, chilli crab and showing Dr Jones the 'hotel room' :Smile: 

I'll let poor wayne relay the challenges of carting two pissed blokes home  :Smile: 


in Singapore departure lounge at present........... depression starting to set in..... :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I think Wayne lost my phone number...

----------


## Jock Itch

> I think Wayne lost my phone number...


Wayne lost lots of things !! :Smile: 

Massive blocks of alcohol hazed memory was one !!!

Dr Jones lost his Thai virginity also......

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Well, I can vouch that my jocks were bone dry in that shot !


I'm not so sure ... well to be honest I can't remember. Maybe you just spilled something on them  :Smile: .




> I think Wayne lost my phone number...


Nah this was the Thursday night ... didn't make it downtown on the Wednesday ... probably a good thing as things would've got real messy if these chaps had gone anywhere a few big black pints ... just have a look at how they ended up after drinking the pissy Thai stuff  :Smile: .

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> just have a look at how they ended up after drinking the pissy Thai stuff


Fair enough. These Aussies can't drink for toffee can they?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kingwilly

> I think Wayne lost my phone number...


ever noticed how nearly everyone seems to lose your number?

i did too, except you then _found_ me in the pool bar trying mind my own business!

----------


## kingwilly

a problem I had...




> Dear Doctor Phil,





> When I retired, I could hardly wait to spend time enjoying bass fishing. 
> 
> I got my own little fishing boat and tried to get my wife to join me, but she just never liked fishing. 
> 
> Finally, one day at the Bait & Tackle Shop, I got to talking to Sam, the shop owner, who it turned out loves bass fishing as much as I do. 
> 
> We quickly became fishing buddies. 
> 
> As I said, the wife doesn't care about fishing. She not only refuses to join us, but she always complains that I spend too much time fishing.  
> ...







> Dear Fisherman,
> Get rid of that narrow-minded wife. 
> 
> That's a nice pair of bass!

----------


## gos

Were those crabs 75 baht each

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Were those crabs 75 baht each


Nah mate ... that is 75 baht/0.5kg. They are piddlers ... should get about 2 or 3 crabs for about 75 baht. The mud crab was only 60 baht/0.5kg  :Smile: . Bigger ones are more expensive though.

----------


## extras

damn, the crab and shrimp look yummy

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Anyway, back to the road …

* Seafood Sunset on Jomtien Beach - 1*

After the big night in Bangkok everyone was pretty hung over and decided that fishing was out of the question until at least the following day. Instead I suggested that we duck down to Pattaya for what I call a “Seafood Sunset” on Jomtien Beach to warm us up for a good night on the town.

Anyway, within 2 minutes of leaving my house in central Bangkok, we spotted the “wild” elephant in the video below. Don’t know who was more excited, Wayne Jnr or the boys, but I was pretty sure this was a sign of good things to come.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

First thing was to find a decent hotel. After much deliberation, Mrs. Kerr suggested that we stay somewhere with thick enough walls so she didnt have to worry about getting woken up by the lads boning their new found sweethearts. Other selection criteria were a decent buffet breakfast, close to Walking Street, bar girl friendly, not so far from Soi Yodsak, and a good view. Mrs. Kerr suggested Pattaya Centre Hotel  shes a good ideas woman she is so the old PCH it was.


^
Not sure if its just me but the road between Bangkok and Pattaya seems to be getting worse each time I go there. This pic pretty much sums up the chaos on the roads between the two cities ... pushbikes, motorbike driven foodstalls 10 wheel trucks, overloaded pick-ups, and horny "farangs" in a bit of a rush. 


^ The lads were pretty chuffed with the view from the place. Below is one of the videos I managed to pull out which contains some footage from the 17th floor room of the Pattaya Centre Hotel across Pattaya and out to sea  :Smile: .

----------


## ChiangMai noon

this is a another super thread.
I like this one more than most of your others because of the human interest.
glad you were sober enough to film your mates in a state of god only knows what.
 :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> I like this one more than most of your others because of the human interest.


Thanks mate ... good to see you stroking the Aussies on here before this weekend's rugby  :Wink: . Wish you guys all the best of luck of course ...
*
Seafood Sunset on Jomtien Beach - 2*

Jock, Dr. Jones, and I first met a decade ago working in Australia’s seafood industry. I ended up here, one of the world’s biggest seafood producing countries. They are both from the eastern states of Australia, but ended up in Perth which is good for high value seafood trade … shrimps, lobsters, Patagonian toothfish, etc. It was great to see them after quite a few years and to be able to show them a good time in Thailand.

The following “Seafood Sunset” on Jomtien Beach in Pattaya was friggin awesome. I’ve had some great piss-ups on Asian beaches over the years, and have been plied with the best grog and food from Indonesia to China, but this one on Jomtien will stick in my mind for a while I reckon. A carton of Beer Chang, fresh shrimp and crabs, and a fair bit of crapping on … the perfect warm up.


^ Doc being a pretty good footballer in his day gets a few aches and pains when hung over and reckoned he’d start the session off with a massage


^ After getting the beer sorted … next thing was finding something to eat. These chaps know a shit load more about seafood quality than me and were quite certain that these had been dragged around the beach all day. We decided to wait for one of the pick-up trucks that cook the stuff up fresh for ya.


^ We went in for some freshwater shrimp, crabs, and blue mackerel bbq’d in aluminium foil … does it get any better than this


^ The old blue-swimmer crab … they were chock a block full of meat too


^ Some more crabs … for those that have read my other traveller’s tales I’m a crab junkie


^ The lads loved these suckers … shrimp brains and beer is the delicious


^ After a while things started feeling pretty good … Jock was in fine form


^ Then the sun started setting and the lads started asking whether this was a normal weekend in Thailand or not … I thought about it for a while and reckoned a reasonable answer was “yes”.


^ A good shot of the sunset taken by Doc I believe


^ Doc giving the setting the thumbs up


^ Doc nursing his beer whilst looking over Bum Island off Pattaya


^ The beer took on a healthy glow at one stage


^ Mrs. Kerr and the sunset


^ Voted best pic of the day

----------


## daveboy

Great thread

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Great thread


Feels like its just starting out ... rock'n'roll, bondage bar action, racing cars, fishing, and go-go bar videos still to come  :Smile: .

*Anyway, back to road ... 

*I think Mrs. Kerr needed a bit of a break from listening to pissed Aussies all afternoon and suggested we go straight to Walking Street with Wayne Jnr and that shed come down an hour or two later to pic the young fella up. I thought it best to take them to the bar opposite the pharmacy on the corner of the soi Tahitian Queen 2 is on  fd if I know what its called but they play good music, the beers cheap, and all the girls pretend that they want to take me home  what more could you want. 

Anyway, this magician bloke rolled up as soon as we got there and spent some time teaching Wayne Jnr some new tricks. Im sure youve all seen him on Walking Street before, but if you haven't check this video out.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Walking Street, Pattaya - Night 1 (cont.)*

Whilst Wayne Jnr was learning a few tricks off the magician I lined up a game of pool with a few of the girls at the bar. Told the lads that I’d picked one to play with me and that they should both pick a partner. Anyway Doc picked the one that I had my eye on and being the nice chap that I am suggested that she should partner with him. She agreed and was happy to pose for a few happy snaps for TD. I urged her to move forward a little bit in the second photo for the obvious reasons.


^ Doc and the first Patttaya lass he met – it was love at first sight (says the jealous old married fucker, f'n hell I was jealous, videos of her coyote dancing later  :Smile: )


^ I like the close up picture better - classic tits and teeth girl  :Smile: 


^ I don’t what the girls saw in them, but boy did they have some fun  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Walking Street, Pattaya - Night 1 (cont.)*

Mrs. Kerr arrived quite fast which freed us up to check out some more serious joints. First stop was the Buffalo Bar on Sai 3. This is a great joint and the lads were reluctant to leave, but after I told them there was an Aussie theme bar next door based on the 90s Aussie movie The Castle they were out of there in a flash. They were keen to meet the Asian look-a-like of Sophie Lee Id worded them up about  :Smile: . 


^ The lads posing in front of The Castle  cop the serenity  tell him hes laughing  :Smile: 


^ Got a little more than they bargained for of course  but they seemed to fit in quite well  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

Nice one Mr Kerr!

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Nice one Mr Kerr!


Thanks Jizz  :Smile: .

*Anyway, back to the road ... 

*Somehow after "The Castle" we ended up back down on Walking Street in the bar we started out in. The lovely lass from the pics above took us to a place I know only as the "Rolling Stone Bar". Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but its towards the pier end of Walking Street. 

I took some funny video of an old chap going off to the Kink's song "All Day and All of the Night". He must have been close to 70, but whatever he was on I want some. I've attached a small clip of him dancing below.

----------


## dirtydog

Ah yes, The Castle, Pattayas very own fetish bar they have a Website.  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Ah yes, The Castle, Pattayas very own fetish bar they have a Website.


Reckon Alan and co would be interested in some of our pics for his photo gallery? As it is it's a pretty crappy website really  :Smile: .

Anyway, last thing I kinda remember about that night (mainly because my camera took the following video somehow) is losing Doc  :Smile: .

----------


## Jock Itch

Ahhhh yes - if it wasn't for the camera to jog ones memory

was always funny going through the camera next day and exclaiming "Ohhhhhh yeahhhhhh .......... I remember !!!!!"  :Smile: 

don't forget the odd browsing on some tasty scorpions + crickets, and the mysterious bag of grasshoppers you found in your pocket..... 
Luckily those kebabs washed the crunchy bits down !!!

----------


## gusG

Great thread again Wayne, but where are the coyote dancing vids you promised? Sorry I can't green you so I gave one to Jock.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Mrs. Kerr suggested Pattaya Centre Hotel


Did they charge a joining fee for the missus?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Did they charge a joining fee for the missus?


Don't quite follow you there mate?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Did they charge a joining fee for the missus?
> 
> 
> Don't quite follow you there mate?


I stayed there (I think) with GoW once and they insisted she paid a joining fee as if she was a hooker.

I think it was because a thick Aussie booked up the room for one person though.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> I stayed there (I think) with GoW once and they insisted she paid a joining fee as if she was a hooker.


Shit ... I don't think so. We had Wayne Jnr with us which usually helps avoid these uncomfortable situations.




> Ahhhh yes - if it wasn't for the camera to jog ones memory  was always funny going through the camera next day and exclaiming "Ohhhhhh yeahhhhhh .......... I remember !!!!!"


There are a few that I've deliberately erased for good  :Wink: .

----------


## Jock Itch

> Great thread again Wayne, but where are the coyote dancing vids you promised? Sorry I can't green you so I gave one to Jock.


cheers - don't worry - the dancin' vids will come  :Smile: 




> Originally Posted by Jock Itch
> 
> Ahhhh yes - if it wasn't for the camera to jog ones memory  was always funny going through the camera next day and exclaiming "Ohhhhhh yeahhhhhh .......... I remember !!!!!"
> 
> 
> There are a few that I've deliberately erased for good .


yes.......... but how much extra beers will it take to erase from my mind ???  :Smile: 

- Just flicking through that DVD this morning - very funny - but some stuff there that will have to go !!

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Anyway, back to the road ...*

The buffet breakfast at the Pattaya Centre Hotel is not so bad. I had a mild case of post-inebriated anxiety and my hands were shaking too much to get any decent pics. The place was packed with Indian/Pakistani looking chaps so Jock, Doc, and I had a pretty good time discussing international cricket issues such as match fixing, mysterious deaths, and ball tampering whilst waiting for our eggs to be cooked.

Anyway our plan was to try and organise a fishing charter that afternoon, but given the fun the night before it was agreed that wed have to be back early in order to enjoy more of sin city. We also had to find some more memory for Docs camera  fortunately there was a Commart fair on at one of the big resorts so this little problem was easily fixed. In fact I quite enjoyed checking out the plethora of tits and teeth girls in the place. Also saw my first 1 Terabyte (1000 GB) hard disk for sale  man could you fit some porn on that sucker  :Smile: .


^ Lovely T&T girls at the Commart fair in Pattaya  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

It was well past lunchtime by the time we got out of IT fair and our chances of doing some fishing at sea were quickly slipping away. I remembered reading something about fishing parks down off Thepprasit Rd so off we went to find one of these joints as a next best alternative. We kinda got a bit lost before stumbling upon the Pattaya International Go-Kart track. The lads thought a few quick laps could sort their hangovers out and I knew I could get a beer in there so off we went. Heres a vid of the boys starting off.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

A vid of the lads racing down the main straight  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I see you're busy today, Wayne.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MeMock

How much do the go karts cost?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

About 300 baht I think for 10 minutes, but it seemed like they were out there for a good half hour.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> I see you're busy today, Wayne.


Day off mate, and using it to do sweet bugger all, bloody needed it after the weekend away  :Smile: .

----------


## Wayne Kerr

After a bit of asking around we finally found a fishing park at the end of Jomtien Soi 14. Of course not the tuna and mackerel we hoped to be able to spend some time chasing at sea  but hey I guess thats Pattaya for you. 


^ Entrance to the Pattaya Fishing Park


^ A bit of the fishing pond at Pattaya Fishing Park


^ Walking out to our hut we bumped into this big mad looking yank bastard  he was there with his scrawny yank mate and a katoey. We tried to sit as far away as possible from them but they were loud mouthed red necks and I reckon you could hear the constant crap pouring out of their mouths from a mile away. 


^ First things first  some beer and food


^ Then the fish started biting and Doc was onto a big one


^ Doc netting a fish


^ Nice looking fish of about 10kg I reckon  bloke working there says they have 20 kg ones in the pond


^ Jock Itch got plenty of nice ones too


^ All-in-all a pretty good way to get over a hang over and warm up for Pattayas nocturnal delights  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

A good video of the lads knocking into a few big fish  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

A video of Doc landing a nice fish  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

After fishing the lads were keen for some seafood along Walking Street  I forget the name of the place but the food was okay. Overall not a bad place to watch the sunset.


^ Bloody expensive really  but I guess not too bad for most tourists


^ Nice looking lobsters but we all agreed that lobster is very overrated and went in for a few kgs of crabs instead ... certainly not worth 1,750 baht/kg


^ Pretty easy to find a seaside table in the early evening


^ Not a bad sunset over Pattaya


^ More sunset over Pattaya ... great view from our table  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

With the formalities out of the way, and Mrs. Kerr and Wayne Jnr off seeing a movie, the boys were keen to hit a few gogo bars. First up Doc wanted to go and see his bird from the night before and line her up for after the gogos  she was very pleased to see him as you can see  :Smile: .


^ Man was I jealous of young Doc ... although did the right thing and lined her up for him later in the evening and sought her advice on a good gogo. Her younger sister was working over in Tahitian Queen 2 so she called her up to give us a guided tour. We were well on our way by this stage and were pretty happy with old TQ2. The video below aint too bad.


^ The younger sister is the girl on the right ... she was kinda cute. As for the one on the left ... well to put it bluntly I reckon she's seen better days  :Smile: .

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Next thing was the younger sister suggested that she'd go and join her sister so that they could take us out drinking. My next memory of the night (only cause I captured on video) was young Doc getting some "Hot Stuff". If you've been away from Thailand a while, or just like to see hot girls dancing, then you'll probably enjoy the video below  :Smile: .

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Another video of young Doc getting some real "Hot Stuff"   :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

The rest is pretty much a blur for me chaps, I can vaguely recall watching the Roos being done by 100+ points by Geelong somewhere down Walking Street on Sunday, somehow driving back to Bangkok, and a long Sunday night in Soi Cowboy. This brings up my 600th post on TD which is a good a sign as any that I should finish up here.  The following is a pic of Doc asleep with a smile on his face somewhere in Cowboy at about 2am on Monday morning ... mate you look liked you'd died and gone to heaven  :Smile: .

----------


## dirtydog

> He's known as Dr. Jones, a young doctor bloke who's pretty in tune with all the recent advancements in the treatment of erectile dysfunction.


I wonder what he advises his patients to do now about their erection problems  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> I wonder what he advises his patients to do now about their erection problems


He did say something about his keen interest to explore alternative Thai-based treatments further  :Smile: . The young doctor will be kicking himself if he remembers that the girl holding his head up in one of the early vids is the one on the right of this book cover below ... never mind mate ... always next time and all that  :Razz: . She gave me her copy of the book ... I'll send it on to you  :Smile: .

----------


## Bexar County Stud

> Then the sun started setting and the lads started asking whether this was a normal weekend in Thailand or not … I thought about it for a while and reckoned a reasonable answer was “yes”.


Certainly an inspiring thread. One gets kind of jaded living in Thailand, it's cool to see it through newbies eyes again. Gottdamn, off to Pattaya this weekend, well done.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> One gets kind of jaded living in Thailand, it's cool to see it through newbies eyes again.


That was the best thing about it for me. I believe the lads are putting their own stuff together to add here ... I look forward to it as it should hopefully be quite refreshing stuff  :Smile: .

----------


## Jock Itch

A truly inspiring trip I agree !!

newbies eyes are the best for seeing Thailand through  :Smile: 

It felt somewhat strange awakening yesterday in Oz...... without a hangover and the wafting of freshly lit charcoal fires, the streets cleaned of the wild footsteps of the night before by an early morning rain shower. Walking street in the daytime is a surreal place indeed.

A great trip was had by Doc + myself - Mr Kerr is truly a great guide to have in LOS, and I'm glad to have caught up with him again. We managed to re-live some old fun times, and have some new ones as well - some of which will be looked back on in years to come with the same affection as previous years.

some times to reflect on for our next trip :Smile: 

look out tuna !!!! :Smile:

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Entertaining, thanks.

----------


## HAMILTON

Mr Kerr,  This has been a wonderful story!  Thank you.   I have't yet been to the "cars" or to the fishing at Jomtien.  I made it last month to the new "Jimmys Fishing Park" on soi 28 off Soi Nurn plub waan.  I think that the Jomtien fishing looks better.   Thanks again.  It makes me want to return immediately.  BTW do you know the name of that "disco"   I think you thougt it was Rock and Roll or something like that??

----------


## HAMILTON

Sorry Mr Kerr,  I looked at your video again and you called it the Rolling Stone Bar near the Pier side of Walking Street.   It looks great but I wonder if that is the correct name as I will visit it on my return.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> It looks great but I wonder if that is the correct name as I will visit it on my return.


Mate just walk down Walking Street from the beach end to the pier end ... it must be about 90&#37; of the way down on your left. A band plays everynight I think. Reason I called it Rolling Stone bar is all I can remember is a big Rolling Stones logo up on the wall in neon lights behind where the band played. Maybe someone else can help?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

The lads brought me in heaps of recent Aus music mp3s. Just working through them all and picked the one out below ... pretty much sums up my weekend.

 - Click here  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

For the lads who overall only saw a little coyote dancing - check out some vids I took yesterday - Coyote at the "Big E".

 :Smile:  ... still waiting for the photos (shopped).

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ This is one of the karaoke rooms in the place :Smile: 


^ Of course setting up the audiovisuals is a drag but finally things were coolio  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

This thread does bring back the memories! :Smile:  An excellent report!

----------


## Wayne Kerr

We did visit the Blues factory in Pattaya but it seems this is not such a popular place to be these days, we'll avoid it next time dudes - https://teakdoor.com/members-only/605...y-pattaya.html

----------


## davethailand

> We did visit the Blues factory in Pattaya but it seems this is not such a popular place to be these days, we'll avoid it next time dudes - https://teakdoor.com/members-only/605...y-pattaya.html


Mate I would of thought that you could better than that, 2 years ago!
PS How was the Castle? I've never had the bollocks to go in there as yet.

----------


## RatDog

Thanks for the thread ! Love to read real stories that end up well  :Smile: 

Hope you guys are still alive hehe !

----------


## ossierob

Haha quite a social connection you have Wayne....your posts are quality mate...

----------


## Bob63

Great thread !

----------


## Jock Itch

just re-read this thread - such a great trip !!
overdue for a Part II - resurrect the 3 amigo's !
so, wayno..... when are you gonna be back in LOS ? - after shaking the shackles off a psycho ex; young Doc is getting restless..... Beers, fish....and whatever else we can think of...  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> so, wayno..... when are you gonna be back in LOS ?


Mate I'm just back in Fiji after nearly a month there ... more importantly when are u lads free, Songkran (April) and mid-late June looks likely for us to visit.

----------


## Jock Itch

Hmmmm..... Interesting..... - I'm sure there's a few containers loading that need 'supervising' around that time  :Wink:

----------


## Big D

> ^ This bloke did a little better in that he managed to pass out in the arms of the lovely "Om" in the Big Dog bar. He's known as Dr. Jones, a young doctor bloke who's pretty in tune with all the recent advancements in the treatment of erectile dysfunction. Don't think anything could have helped him at this stage though - the video is a cracker .


If he'd been sober, he would know that he was looking right at the cure for erectile dysfunction. :smiley laughing:

----------

